# Local 3 EE Elevator division



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I don’t think you’ll find too many elevator guys here, this site is for electricians. As for pay difference around here the elevator guys make more than the electricians but not much.


----------



## GDNYC (Mar 28, 2018)

Yea i tried the elevator forum with no help


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

GDNYC said:


> Yea i tried the elevator forum with no help


Call the local, they will have those answers for you


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

Call the hall and ask them 718-591-4000


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

All the guys that told you to call the hall are 100% correct.

And local #3 was my local.


----------



## GDNYC (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok thank you!


----------

